# forward stance



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Toyed around with a forward stance today and stuck with it for the entire session. Using 27/18, is carving different on forward or is it my lack of experience?

I feel if I try to use a "duck stance" method of carving, I tend to put too much of my weight back as my heels are pointing backwards.

It feels like I have to sort of (on a heelside carve) put pressure on my heels, but also be directing the pressure sideways a bit, almost like, skiing?

Is what I'm saying anywhere near correct? I know my forward stance is pretty aggressive.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I swapped to a forward stance (+18/9) this year and found it made a fairly big difference, much more power to my toeside edge. I have become a big fan of it.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*I ride 30* 15**

Knees and Hips and nothing else will get you down the hill. Projecting your leading hip on the healside turn, and kneeling only for your toesides.

Riding switch, or cocked is no different than every freestyle skier who hits it switch: Use an upper and lower body separation. Lower body is flexing while your upper torso is staying balanced in the direction of travel.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

As Terje says, a forward stance gives you proper edge control.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys, I'm going to try it out in about 2 hours  

The only thing that can take out case hardened edges is diamond stones right? that or a.. carbide gummy stone?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Forward stances are great for carvaholics. My softboot carving setup is pushing 40 degree angles. Hardboot setups are at nearly 60. Quicker edge-edge and more control...plus you can see where you're going when rocketing across the fall line on heelside carves.  The more forward the stance, the more you drive your knees on both toe and heel sides. Big adjustments result from subtle knee rotation. Carving movements become more fluid and you don't pump like a monkey humping a football, as with duck stances.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Great pics! 

Just a question, should a forward stance feel slightly awkward? I have naturally ducked feet and the forward stance feels bit awkward, but I don't mind getting used to it if this is normal. (My knees are pointed outwards too, like mis aligned from a normal person), + pronated flat/feet.



AAA said:


> Forward stances are great for carvaholics. My softboot carving setup is pushing 40 degree angles. Hardboot setups are at nearly 60. Quicker edge-edge and more control...plus you can see where you're going when rocketing across the fall line on heelside carves.  The more forward the stance, the more you drive your knees on both toe and heel sides. Big adjustments result from subtle knee rotation. Carving movements become more fluid and you don't pump like a monkey humping a football, as with duck stances.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

If you switch your setup radically, it very well may feel awkward until you get used to it. It shouldn't be uncomfortable though. My feet are flat and have some natural splay when I stand, and I'm a little bowlegged as well. Forward stances feel very natural and comfortable to me, in part because I started that way. When I tried a duck stance on the other hand...ooooof. Bear in mind, you're probably not going to be able to ride with a crazy wide park stance with a forward angle or it will feel uncomfortable. My stance width is ~19.25" on all setups and I'm ~5'7".


----------

